# Taurus .327



## Snelly (Oct 3, 2007)

How does the. 327 compare to a 38 special or 9mm for a defence gun?

I just saw an add for a SS Taurus .327 for $279 which seems a good price, if they are any good?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.327_Federal_Magnum

In the April 2008 issue of the NRA's _American Rifleman_ magazine, Field Editor Bryce Towsley summed up his review of the cartridge as follows:
“ The .327 offers more 'real-world' energy than the .357 Mag., (at least in my test), better penetration and one more shot per gun load. It does all this with substantially less recoil and noticeably less muzzle blast than the .357 Mag. ” The cartridge ultimately won the NRA Publication's prestigious _Golden Bullseye Award_ for "Ammo of the Year" (2009)


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> The .327 offers more 'real-world' energy than the .357 Mag.


So. does the article say what "real world" energy is. Because the 357 mag definitely has more energy than the .327 in this world or any other that I know of.


The .327 is pretty much equal to a standard 9mm loading in terms of KE but with a smaller (.312") diameter bullet. The major problem with the .327 is ammo availability and cost. There are very few defense loadings and even fewer range loads. Range ammo is considerably more than that of 9mm and several dollars more than 38 special of the same brand and count.

Personally I'd take a 38spl or 9mm over the .327.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw the NRA comparison but was slightly confused as to how the. 327 was effectively the same as a .357M.

Looks like ammo is the main issue. I'm wondering if more choice will come soon...


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Yeah.....Right !!!*

The guy that did that "test" must have been out in ya-ya land somewhere. 

Load up a 4-6" bbl .357Mag with some hot loaded 180gr bullets and tell me about the power of a 327Fed. 

It is a great little round though. My wife has a 32H&R mag and has killed several hogs with it's handloaded 115gr bullets. For a HD/SD gun it should be good. I feel that it would be better than a med loaded 38Spec. 

I would love to see the 327Fed come out in a 16" lever gun. I'd have one.---SAWMAN


----------

